# Best source for Bimini top



## fishjunky (Jun 2, 2017)

I took my 2.5 year old fishing today for the first time... he did great, but got hot so we had to fish in the shade which really limits my options. So I'm looking for a 4 bow Bimini. ~60" beam. 54" or so tall. Who has the best deal out there?

Thanks


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 2, 2017)

Bimini tops are notoriously bad for trying to fish under. The rods and straps are always in the way. A canopy made from these conduit fittings allows you to fish very easily and it stores in a small bag on the floor of the boat when not in use (instead of blocking up the entire end of the boat) and it's very inexpensive:









If you're interested I'll show you where to get the parts.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 2, 2017)

If you Google Marine T-tops you will see that most all the tops on center console fish boats used in the salt are made like the Shaugh top above. Check your local Craigslist for Bimini tops if that's what you think will still work. Places like West Marine stock all of the fittings, clips ect to fix them up and mount them. They are pretty universal as long as the mounting width is within a few inches. You can also look at and buy a universal top at West.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 2, 2017)

One of the sponsors here sells bimini tops.... I purchased a boat cover from them and was well please with the quality. 

https://www.boatcoversdirect.com/


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 3, 2017)

Shaugh said:


> Bimini tops are notoriously bad for trying to fish under. The rods and straps are always in the way. A canopy made from these conduit fittings allows you to fish very easily and it stores in a small bag on the floor of the boat when not in use (instead of blocking up the entire end of the boat) and it's very inexpensive:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...




Shaugh, this looks amazing!

I hate all the straps involved with a Bimini, but I was willing to accept it because taking the 2.5 year old with me greatly increases my opportunities to get on the water. 

Please send me all the info/pictures you can on your top.


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 4, 2017)

I've bought from these guys before. There are also other sellers on Ebay. 1" conduit is the best choice for strength.

https://www.ysbw.com/Canopy-Fittings-1-Inch-s/7.htm


First step would be how to reinforce the center seat to be strong enough to support the foot pads. boat seat tops are very thin and soft, so you need to beef up the area you will mount these to. When the canopy poles are mounted it's a very long lever, so it needs to be strong.

https://www.ysbw.com/Canopy-Fitting-1-Foot-Pad-p/2255.htm

This could be as simple as adding a 3/4" plywood topper to the seat and then reinforcing that with angle brackets to the side of the boat. Not sure about your abilities in that regard. Do you understand what I'm describing ? Save the photo above to your computer and then blow up the area where the footpads are.

If you are most concerned with shade and less about fishing, it's also very easy to just make something like this.




If you make it like this you can use very lightweight 3/4" tube and fittings. You also would be much less worried about reinforcing seat tops. Let me know what works best for you and I'll talk you through how to do it.

If you just wanted to make a shaded area for your child you could also consider something as simple as this:


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks so much man. The one on the boat tied up the the dock would work best for me I think. There is no center seat in my boat.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 5, 2017)

It looks like it would be easy to make a canopy frame with those fittings. How is it attached to the gunnels though?


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 5, 2017)

On that boat I used 4 oar locks. I think it would be easier for you to use the foot pads. Just put 2 on the front seat and 2 on the back. It needs to be square so they will need to maintain the same distance apart front and back. 

To do that you need four 3 way corners and 4 footpads. Unless you're really concerned about cost and making it as light as possible I'd stick with 1" conduit.

The top is simply a tarp that's wrapped around and hooked with bungee cords. If you have the ability to sew things, it's easy to make a top with pockets on the ends for the rails to slide through. First thing is to make the framework. Then get the measurements to design the top.


----------



## jethro (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow, I have a real bimini and can concur, it's a bear to fish under! Especially when I am trolling 9' rods with leadcore line. Cast fishing, forget about it. All I can add is that my bimini top is from Carver and it's really fantastic quality. Was about a $330 setup and it's only a 2 bow. 4 bow is probably going to be no less than $500. 

Really like the options shown above! Can they take any speed? I need to be able to travel at least 20mph with mine. I don't think I can take it down and put it back up 5-10 times a day without going crazy.


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 5, 2017)

The T top on the green boat can handle 22 mph and gusty winds no problem. You really do need to focus on the mountings though and get them very strong. The double uprights are also essential.

The T top is best for fishing. The top on the boat at the dock was a quick solution before a trip. I'm already working on making that more of a T style.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 6, 2017)

Fire1386 said:


> One of the sponsors here sells bimini tops.... I purchased a boat cover from them and was well please with the quality.
> 
> https://www.boatcoversdirect.com/




They just posted on the Sponsors Corner forum that TB members get a 10% discount.


----------



## BoatCoversandBiminis (Jun 7, 2017)

fishjunky said:


> I took my 2.5 year old fishing today for the first time... he did great, but got hot so we had to fish in the shade which really limits my options. So I'm looking for a 4 bow Bimini. ~60" beam. 54" or so tall. Who has the best deal out there?
> 
> Thanks


Hey FishJunky!

My name is Shannon with Boat Covers Direct, and we offer USA Made Bimini tops by Carver Industries, as mentioned by other awesome TinBoat members!  

I've pulled a link to the size Bimini top that you've described:

https://www.boatcoversdirect.com/pr..._dimensions/length/96/height/54/widths/54-60/

This is a 4 bow top with dimensions of: 8' long from front to back, 54" tall from the mounting point, and will comfortably mount between 54-60" wide. Will that work for you? We have quite a few other sizes as well, so let me know if you need to change any of these dimensions. 

Here is an image showing a 4 bow top mounted on a jon boat:






LDUBS is exactly right, we offer TB Members an additional 10% discount off the online prices, so give me a call, send me an email, or reply back through this thread when you're ready to order or if you have any other questions.

Thanks
Shannon with Boat Covers Direct
1-866-626-8377
[email protected]


----------



## BoatCoversandBiminis (Jun 7, 2017)

Fire1386 said:


> One of the sponsors here sells bimini tops.... I purchased a boat cover from them and was well please with the quality.
> 
> https://www.boatcoversdirect.com/


Thanks for the referral!

Sincerely,
Shannon with Boat Covers Direct


----------



## wmk0002 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'll admit I have no experience with bimini tops, however, I would like to get one as well. If I were to go with a traditional bimini rather than the awesome homemade ideas others have presented I would want one that had some sort of sliding track option. For fishing with a single young child, I would think placing the bimini as far back as possible would create shade for cruising. That would leave the bow deck free to fish from (if it will hold you both) and then have a shady area to take breaks under. If you fish in current and/or anchor you could then slide the bimini towards the bow and fish off of the rear deck.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 7, 2017)

Shaugh's T-top looks appealing, I try to hide like a troll from the sun when I can & I'd rather not be taking my son out and having to slother him up with sunscreen. I would want a setup that was steady while using the outboard at speed though.


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 7, 2017)

It's surprising that somebody in the boat business hasn't picked up on the idea for marketing an affordable T top system. It's as steady as you want to make it. There's fittings for 1.5" conduit too... You could probably make a single upright with that and be able to go 40 mph.. As long as you reinforce the footpads sufficiently there should be no limit to the possibilities.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 7, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> Shaugh's T-top looks appealing, I try to hide like a troll from the sun when I can & I'd rather not be taking my son out and having to slother him up with sunscreen. I would want a setup that was steady while using the outboard at speed though.



I've been through the skin C thing and don't want to do it again. I use copious amounts of sun screen even with the top up. 

I have a custom made "quick release" for my bimini top so I can quickly get it out of the way when landing a larger fish. Instead of snapping the rear straps to the gunnel, I connect only one side with a loop of velcro between the hook and strap eye. If I need to get it out of the way, I pull the velcro and push it forward. Nothing really fancy, but gets the job done.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 8, 2017)

Shaugh said:


> It's surprising that somebody in the boat business hasn't picked up on the idea for marketing an affordable T top system. It's as steady as you want to make it. There's fittings for 1.5" conduit too... You could probably make a single upright with that and be able to go 40 mph.. As long as you reinforce the footpads sufficiently there should be no limit to the possibilities.


T-Tops are only $255 to $309 with free shipping unless you want 1 1/2" aluminum that is strong enough to mount radios, lights, antenna and rod holders. https://www.ebay.com/bhp/boat-t-top
I live in AZ and we get constant year round sun. I wear a full brim Tilly hat and long sleeves shits even if it's 113 degrees. Exposed skin is too hot but you can hang out all day in the sun if it's not hitting your skin. Buy the good ones at REI, Eddie Bowers, Cabellas ect. Keul brand of pants from REI are what I use for long pants at the sand dunes or long days in the sun. All are pricy but I will actually wear it. The bass tards here were ski masks to cover their whole heads. The aresol sun screen is only expensive until you use it. Cream is grease. Aresol dries to nothing. I only use it on my legs with shorts. Feet get covered by these. https://www.astraldesigns.com/shop/footwear/unisex/rassler-unisex Most other water shoes are a plastic gimmick. "There is no such thing as bad weather only bad gear". Sun gear is as important as having Gortex. But yes there are fools that don't buy it either. Good...They stay home.


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks, I had not seen those inexpensive models. I was thinking they were all over $500. I'm too stingy though... even $300 seems like a lot compared to about $ 60 for a conduit version that collapses into a storage bag.

I think with a little more effort you could make one that was near identical to those by bending the uprights and using radius corners:
https://www.garvinindustries.com/fittings/emt-elbows/emt-90-degree-conduit-elbows/emt-10090

Doh... another project....


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 8, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> Shaugh said:
> 
> 
> > It's surprising that somebody in the boat business hasn't picked up on the idea for marketing an affordable T top system. It's as steady as you want to make it. There's fittings for 1.5" conduit too... You could probably make a single upright with that and be able to go 40 mph.. As long as you reinforce the footpads sufficiently there should be no limit to the possibilities.
> ...



+1 on the long sleeves. Contrary to what common sense might tell you, wearing long sleeves in the hot sun is actually more comfortable, especially with the high tech fabrics. I have UPF rated long sleeve shirts in the Columbia brand as well as others. They are pricey as you say, but my kids and the boss know I'm happy to see these on my B-day (it pays to have a bunch of grown kids). I use tons of sun screen. One warning about the aerosol sun screen. Keep the overspray away from your fish finder screen and other glossy surfaces. Tough to remove when it dries.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 15, 2017)

Shaugh said:


> On that boat I used 4 oar locks. I think it would be easier for you to use the foot pads. Just put 2 on the front seat and 2 on the back. It needs to be square so they will need to maintain the same distance apart front and back.
> 
> To do that you need four 3 way corners and 4 footpads. Unless you're really concerned about cost and making it as light as possible I'd stick with 1" conduit.
> 
> The top is simply a tarp that's wrapped around and hooked with bungee cords. If you have the ability to sew things, it's easy to make a top with pockets on the ends for the rails to slide through. First thing is to make the framework. Then get the measurements to design the top.



Do you have any close ups of how the conduit fits and connects into the oar locks?

Thanks


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 15, 2017)

That boat has 5/8" oarlocks. Your boat probably has 1/2" ?. I took a 5/8" coupling nut:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-5-8-in-11-tpi-Zinc-Rod-Coupling-Nuts-822311/204337405 

Which has an outside diameter just right to fit inside 1" conduit. I epoxied them inside each of the 4 uprights and pinned them with a small bolt. Then I just added a small stub of 5/8" threaded rod and epoxied that into the coupling nut to leave about a 2" stem that fit through the oarlock and had enough to lightly thread a nut on the tip.

You can see in this photo why I tried to steer you away from that idea. Boats aren't square, so my oarlocks in front were about 5" wider apart than in back. I had to make this adapter to get the uprights the same distance apart. You can also see the angling.. oar locks are not necessarily plumb.




Check your oarlocks to see what size the hole is and how far apart they would be front and back. I'll help you find the right stuff to make it work...


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 16, 2017)

Very helpful sir thank you. I think I can come up with a solution for my boat using this. 

Kinda leaning with a sort of t top like in your earlier pic, but fastened via oarlocks instead of foot plates.


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 17, 2017)

The larger 3 way corner frame on top is very rigid. That 4 legged frame is like a dining table when it's built. The oarlocks are just keeping the "table" attached to the boat... you don't need much of a connection with a frame like that. When you go to a narrower footprint the oarlocks might not be enough rigidity. You might need to add a reinforcing plate of some kind to keep the sidewall of the boat from flexing... I've learned a lot by "doing things wrong the first time". Happy to give you feedback on your idea.. can you sketch it ? PM is ok too...


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks Shaugh I will see if I can't get something on paper. But basically it would like the pic with the three way corners and flat top, except the front and back would extend out beyond the post. 

Kinda like a t top with a wide base, except the anchor points would be oar locks. 

It would have to be easily removable and somewhat collapsible for transport.


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 18, 2017)

Ok so for that you will want to get 4 way corners... Then you can add a U shaped extension front and back..


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 19, 2017)

Any tips on making it collapsible? It will definitely need to be removed for trailering. The smaller the top can be for transport the better.


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 20, 2017)

Is this what you have in mind as far as overall construction ?

four 4 way corners and 4 elbows ?




I like this design because you can just use the center square section or add the extensions front and back as you need them. As far as collapsing it I'd suggest keeping the center square section intact and the extensions rigged with fabric seperately in 3 flat sections that will just lay in the boat for traveling. The 4 upright poles would be loose in a storage bag.

To assemble you just put the 4 uprights into the oarlocks and then lift the center square section on top of the 4 poles. Tighten it down and then add your front and back extensions.

Here is an example of how to rig the fabric. Cut the fabric to be just a hair smaller than the opening in the frame. Put grommets around the perimeter and connect it to the frame with elastic cord or even zip ties.






If you know how to bend 1" conduit, you could soften the corners by making the extensions in 1 piece:


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 24, 2017)

I got my framework built today. Ready to rig the sections with fabric:


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 24, 2017)

That is pretty much exactly I what I want to build. Looks awesome man!

Do the brackets come tapped for the bolts to tighten the pole connections or did you do that yourself?


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 25, 2017)

Yes they come with the round thumb screws. I replace them with 1/4"-20 x 1/2" screws in places that will stay permanently assembled to minimize them.

https://www.ysbw.com/Canopy-Fitting-1-Flat-Side-p/2205.htm


----------



## andreww (Dec 6, 2020)

I recommend Leader accessories 3 bow bimini top, this cover was the perfect solution. It was very easy to put together and install on the boat. I bought the smallest width cover and even thought the beam of the boat was about three inches shorter than the smallest size it still fits perfectly. This is a quality product.


----------

